# Transmission Question



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a TH350 on my 69 Lemans. I am not sure it is pontiac or just GM. I have a floor shifter however I dont see any kickdown on my Carburetor so I am trying to figures what it really does. The original paperwork says M38 Three Speed Automatic but I have no idea what M38 means. It sounds like some military weapon if you know what I mean but anyways I do see a vacuum line connected to intake that is it.
Need help decoding this baby


----------



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

On my 69 Lemans with a TH350(M38) the kickdown cable does not go to the carb,instead it is connected to the gas peddel and is adjusted by holding the peddel to the floor then pushing the plastic sleeve and the metal retaining clip tight to the peddel.You can adjust the kickdown to come in earlier by pushing your peddel to where you want it to kickdown at and push the retainer tight there.Easy to do but you got to lay on your back on the floor board.Hardest part for me is getting back up.If your retaining clip is missing I think you can still get them.Good luck.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

M38 is the option code for the TH350 automatic transmission.
The TH400 was option code M40.


----------

